# Fiberglass Basin



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am looking for a manufacturer of fiberglass sump basins. I remember one from a couple of years ago in Texas but I don't recall the name.

It needs to be minimum of 60" dia. x 16' H.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Am I reading those dimension right? Wow.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I am looking for a manufacturer of fiberglass sump basins. I remember one from a couple of years ago in Texas but I don't recall the name.
> 
> It needs to be minimum of 60" dia. x 16' H.


They make kids swimming pool that size


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah. It's going in a 100 unit MH community. The existing basin is too shallow so the pumps (such as they are) are cutting in and out too quick.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Found this http://www.toppindustries.com/literature/fiberglass_basins_covers_no prices.pdf


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Relic said:


> Am I reading those dimension right? Wow.


Yeah, the inlet is 10' deep.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you use an hdpe manhole, I have used those before in similar sizes!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, Topp is the one through my Zoeller rep but we had serious problems last time around with them. I got an extension last minute from a company in Texas but I just can't remember who. I do remember wishing I had contacted them before getting the Topp.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Yeah. It's going in a 100 unit MH community. The existing basin is too shallow so the pumps (such as they are) are cutting in and out too quick.


At 16" high how in the world is the float ever going to lift high enough to turn on ..

How high was the existing one 8" ... They could use an ice cream pail at that rate

Edit ,. Did you change the dimension or did I see it wron ..LOL

My bad .. I read 16"!.... LOL


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe these guys? http://www.jackelinc.com/cat12-13-fiberglass-basins.htm


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> At 16" high how in the world is the float ever going to lift high enough to turn on ..
> 
> How high was the existing one 8" ... They could use an ice cream pail at that rate


Your float doesn't need to be attached to the pump. Most use a seperate rail to put floats on so the pump doesn't need to be pulled to adjust float.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Can you use an hdpe manhole, I have used those before in similar sizes!


Hmmm...I'll be calling ISCO in the morning.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Your float doesn't need to be attached to the pump. Most use a seperate rail to put floats on so the pump doesn't need to be pulled to adjust float.


I though it said 16" not 16 ' ... Dam I phone and little text


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> At 16" high how in the world is the float ever going to lift high enough to turn on ..
> 
> How high was the existing one 8" ... They could use an ice cream pail at that rate
> 
> ...


16 feet.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> 16 feet.


Okay I need glasses ...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm...I'll be calling ISCO in the morning.


Just googled ISCO and they go to 132" in diameter and say they can fab pump basins. I am sure they can accomodate you.

We did a chemical factory several years ago that required HDPE for everything so we had lots of field cuts on 24" - 60" HDPE. The old Husqvarna chainsaw was about the most productive way we found to cut thick wall HDPE.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Found them...

LF Manufacturing

They got me out of a real jamb a couple of years ago and I swore if I ever needed another basin, they would be my first call.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Out of Texas too.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Relic said:


> Out of Texas too.


Well, you can't have everything, ya know......:laughing:


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

AK Industries


http://www.akindustries.com/index.html


http://www.akindustries.com/pdf/AK-Fiberglass.pdf


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I forgot the last one I used that big but it was sectional. Way way easier to install than one 16'. If you get a one piece make sure it will fit through doors and hallways.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

double decker septic?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I forgot the last one I used that big but it was sectional. Way way easier to install than one 16'. If you get a one piece make sure it will fit through doors and hallways.


It's outdoors.


----------

